# Canon 5D ll and 15-85 lens ??



## Fishmaster (Nov 21, 2012)

Thinking about the 5D ll camera. Will the 15-85 lens work with this full frame camera as a good walk around lens to start with? I know many of these cameras as a kit come with the 24-105 L lens.  I was wanting a little wider than a 24mm. I want to evenually get the 100-400 down the road or possibly a 300 or 400 prime lens. 90% of my photos will be outdoors. I had a 30D sometime ago with the 17-85 and had good success with this and the 100-400 which I sold it all. Stupid mistake on my part for letting go of the 100-400.  Any feed back appreciated.. Thank you


----------



## jmanc (Nov 21, 2012)

Is the 15-85 an EF or an EF-S lens? If it's the latter, it will not work on a ff camera.


----------



## TheBiles (Nov 22, 2012)

It's EF-S. It will not work with a full-frame camera like the 5D2.  I'd suggest the 24-105 instead.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2012)

As mentioned, any EF-*S* lens, is designed to work only with cameras that have an APS-C sized sensor, not a 'full frame' sensor like your 5D.  

So if you want something wider than 24mm, there are a few options.   In a zoom, there is the EF 17-40mm F4 L, the EF 16-35mm F2.8 L and the EF 8-15mm F4 L Fisheye.  All are 'L' (top of the line) lenses and thus pretty expensive.  Although, the 17-40mm F4L isn't too bad at around $700.
There is an EF 20mm F2.8 prime (non zoom) lens for around $550.

There are several options outside of the Canon line up, but make sure that you note whether or not they are made to cover 'full frame'.


----------

